# finally here. 99 lucino.



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

hi, I saw a thread asking about my ride... 2 years ago jejejeje
http://www.nissanforums.com/cosmetic-mods/48017-found-200sx-cardomain.html

i have a 99 lucino (200sx) as its known in mexico, in this country the 200sx was sold until 2000.

the car has some new mods since those old pics. the problem is that I have no new pics.
these are the curret mods

interior:

momo tuner steering wheel (black/ red stiches)
DAD red seats
momo shift knob
momo alcantara shift boot
momo alcantara e brake boot
momo e brake
panasonic head unit.

exterior

Aerogear predator hood
sparco hood pins
GTR body kit
custom paint
APR mini drag wing
cunstom headlamps
clear corner lights

tires and wheels: falken azenis rt615 205/40r17 and bronce wheels. 

suspencion: k sport coilover kit 36 adj. way, front and rear strut bars.

brakes: 11 willwood 4 piston big brake kit (front)

i thing im missing somethings.... 

to be honest, im not happy with this car anymore , when I bought it, i didnt knew the diference betwen a sr20 and a ga16, so I took the ga16 whit automatic tranny. big mistake!!!! i didnt thoght in the engine, now is all about HPs.
i was plannig a sr20det swap and do it myself whit some friends, but i started to read nissanperformancemag. com and now i think that a turbo kit would be a very good option.
anywat i have a lot to thing a lot of money to save.

some pics.

the steering wheel (not in my ride)



























































































i used to have this tach  
now i have an sr20 cluster (not working because i dont know how to conect it)










the wheels.











thanks for the comments.


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

the stikers.


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

cartoon


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

hella clean, i love those black housing headlights, it looks especially good with ur color and other mods... im plannin on gettin those too but im not too sure if they would look good on a green car, u must ahve painted those yourself right?


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

thats right... i did it myself.. its pretty easy.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Beutiful, just beutiful. Love it.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

NICE!!! Love black and that mean looking front!

Hehe I'm rockin the shocker too


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i love your photographer who ever that is! Nice car, very clean, dose it have the ga or the sr? Eny way's love the pic's and would love to ride in it eny day!


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

All I have to say is.......DAAAAAAYUUMMMMMMMM!!! That is just plain SICK!!! Nice job! Kinda partial to the black b14's myself!


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

no new moods.


----------

